# hey all new to cichlids



## somerton16 (Jun 30, 2008)

hey all i will be setting up a 125 african cichlid tank. i have kept community fish for the last 2 years and i'm makeing the jump. i would really like my fish to be colorful and bright does anyone have any suggestions for me. as far as tanganyk or malwai (SP?) what would be easier to take care of for a newbi to cichlids. as far as the set up it will be a 125 gallon with a fluval fx5 and i was thinking about putting in a couple of UGJs if anyone else has any suggestions please let me know. thank you soo much geoff


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd suggest malawi. As long as you have the correct combination all you have to do is feed them and provide hiding spots.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Or you could do a male peacock/hap tank. With a tank that size, you could get some of the larger haps, including Taiwan Reef, Red Empress, etc. That would be fab!


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I'd push a combo of the two previous posts! :lol:

You could definitely house some nice mbuna and open water utaka-type species.

I'd end up putting some heavy rockwork at one end - and scarce amount at the other. Leave the middle open for open water swimming.


----------



## somerton16 (Jun 30, 2008)

hollyfish2000 said:


> Or you could do a male peacock/hap tank. With a tank that size, you could get some of the larger haps, including Taiwan Reef, Red Empress, etc. That would be fab!


if i did an all male tank wouldnt they fight each other??

after looking at the fish profiles i'm think i'm starting to lean towards some peacocks. i think they are kind of the look i want to go for. the saltwater but less of the work if ya know what i mean lol thanks for your input


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

In an all-male tank, there would be some scuffles, but the overall aggression level should be lower. Without the presence of females, the males will be a bit more tolerant of one another - moreso than what they would be when there's a female to impress and seduce.


----------

